

SaaS Class is Live - JarekS
http://www.saas-class.org/?live=true

======
mattmanser
I guess this is being mean, but that page looks like _everything_ wrong with
teaching programming. Buzzword filled nonsense. What's with mentioning every
programming language in the world? Why the hell would you mix 10 or so
different skills that are mainly unrelated and some incredibly advanced
concepts into a single course?

I know it's free and commendable and all that, but seriously, no wonder
there's a shortage of decent programmers if that's what university lecturers
think is involved in real world SaSS programming.

~~~
jeremymcanally
Even further, have either of these guys actually done something successful in
the SaaS space? I mean, it's obvious they're ridiculously smart and have a lot
of academic credibility, but outside of the book they're writing (which you
conveniently have to have for this course), I don't see anything that would
lead me to think this course is more "I've been here, and here's how to do it"
than "I'm taking my normal software engineering course and sticking in
buzzwords."

~~~
mhurron
> which you conveniently have to have for this course

No you don't.

------
rodolphoarruda
Has anyone tried to watch videos from here:

<https://www.coursera.org/saas/lecture/preview>

They took the voice recording from a live classroom lecture and added it to a
powerpoint "pager" presentation. Oh my, is the course like that? Bullet points
being read by someone? I think those instructional videos with papercuts,
animations and things being drawn in real time are (much) more interesting and
"sticky" than this. I'm not discussing content, but it's form. I think format
is antiquate and wrong for its purpose as an online couse.

~~~
stevejalim
I got the email to say SaaS course went live on the same day that Udactiy's
CS373 was published.

I tried both, but within 5 mins of each I felt like Udacity was the only one
I'd enjoy (and, indeed, the only one I'm bothering with) - not because of the
content (although SaaS class felt more like trad lectures, in a negative way)
, but because of Udacity being a much more engaging experience.

Harsh, perhaps, but my time is precious to me, so something's gotta give.

~~~
Pawka
I probably stay with Udacity too. They doesn't force you to buy a book (I mean
like SaaS) and SaaS covers only first five chapters from book. As I understand
it is not full course.

------
emi420
Im taking this online course, it is very interesting if you have some prior
knowledge and experience and you are self-taught like me, because can make
sure if you are making things right or wrong, plus learn new things.

------
palcu
>Those submit homework 1 and receive a passing grade will receive a coupon
good for 100 hours of small instances of EC2 for use on the remaining homework
assignments plus a coupon to upgrade their free GitHub accounts to a Micro
account (both good through the end of course).

Looks like they've put a lot of effort into this course. Judging by the
syllabus, I think a better title would have been: Intro to Ruby and Web
Programming

------
BadassFractal
Fascinating, this course is virtually identical to CMU's Foundations of
Software Engineering. As another poster mentioned in this thread, it should
really be called "Intro to agile web prototype development"

------
JarekS
For all registered students - take a look at the Forum there
<https://www.coursera.org/saas/forum/index> \- a lot of great stuff there.

------
Estragon
The video from the course that I'm currently watching, "2.4 - 3-tiered Shared-
Nothing Architecture and Scaling", shows slides with the RHS of the text
truncated.

~~~
Ecio78
Most of all the new videos are truncated. I've subscribed to the course 'cause
I know a bit of coding but i'm missing all the new MVC stuff, hoping to find a
great course. Unfortunately I think the quality (for the first published
videos) is a bit under par: truncated text in slides, noisy audio, no
subtitles and generally (up to now) the level is quite basic. I hope it will
be better going on..

~~~
joshz
You can get slides in PDF/PPT and it looks like subtitles are coming but
you're right, the video is a bit annoying.

~~~
Ecio78
I know i can download pdf/ppt (actually I can also just watch the truncated
slides and guess what's there, you can understand 95-99% of what's written)
but I think all these problems make the course a bit less professional than it
should be

